# Bald Tennis Balls



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay, so i was just thinking about this the other day, it didnt really occur to me before, but why do some dogs pull the fuzz off of tennis balls? Thunder will kind of pick at it, and if she has the ball unsupervised for longer periods of time, she pulls it off too. I had an outside dog when i was younger that would lay in the yard and pull the fuzz off of any tennis ball she got until it was completely bald. Im not really sure if she would eat it, i dont really remember, but all i know is that all the tennis balls were smooth and grey instead of fuzzy and yellow\green. Whats up with that? LOL


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Some dogs like tearing things up. That kind of thing with tennis balls is actually really dangerous, even if they don't eat it pulling the fuzz off like that will wear down their teeth.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks! Ive already taken away Thunder's tennis balls, but i had been thinking about giving them back, not now lol!
Ive been considering getting some Kong tennis ball squeekies and such, they have really short fuzz, the tennis balls i have now are SUPER "hairy" for some reason lol


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Kong tennis balls are fine, as are any that are made specifically for dogs. Balls made for tennis players are constructed with different fuzz. As you've noticed, they're extra fuzzy.


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Some dogs like tearing things up.


Agreed.. my lab will demolish a tennis ball without even sitting down to chew on it.. he'll just chomp it while he's running with it... it's to the point where a ball won't last more than 3 or 4 tosses, so we don't bother buying them anymore.. they're too expensive! Our two favorite dog toys currently are the huck and hurley from west paw design - he hasn't managed to eat those yet, IMO they're more durable than Kongs (and latex-free, which kongs are not, which is a big deal for me, since I have to handle toys too and I am very allergic)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh yes, those toys are excellent! I have the Zumi (I think, the one shaped like a Z) and it's a wonderful texture. Too bad for me Gatsby only like stuffed toys, he won't chew rubbery things at all. I haven't found a fabric yet that will stand up to him.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Too bad for me Gatsby only like stuffed toys, he won't chew rubbery things at all. I haven't found a fabric yet that will stand up to him.


Same with Sydney. The only fabric toy she doesn't destroy is a Kong Snugga Wubba (nice name, lol). Then she has about every type of rope imaginable. Rubber chewy things and squeeky toys are just not her cup of tea.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Well thanks for the great advice guys, i'll definitly look into the kong tennis ball toys and west paw design toys, Thunder is a terrier so as soon as she started teething all her stuffies went into the drawer of no return as she thought they were quite good to eat lol


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

My pups tore the fuzz off kong tennis balls, too, so just watch them!


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol, i'll definitly keep a close watch on her then 
Thanks for the info hehe


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't know whether it's true or not but I had heard that the colored tennis balls were poisonous some type of lead in color thing. Could have been a myth but it was general knowledge years ago.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, thats scary, the tennis balls Thunder was chewing up that i took away were bright red


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

ZOMGSquirrel! said:


> Wow, thats scary, the tennis balls Thunder was chewing up that i took away were bright red


Well don't panic if in doubt just use standard non-colored. As I said not 100% sure.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, i took the red ones away awhile ago, probably about a month or so, so im not really worried. If that was true its just really frightening, especially if they were balls made for pet toys :\


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

ZOMGSquirrel! said:


> Yeah, i took the red ones away awhile ago, probably about a month or so, so im not really worried. If that was true its just really frightening, especially if they were balls made for pet toys :\


Well, should not be a surprise at least couple times a year we hear recalls on kids toys with the lead problem.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, thats true. People trying to make things cheaper and such without regard to safety. Ugh people, i like dogs much better lol


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

ZOMGSquirrel! said:


> Yeah, thats true. People trying to make things cheaper and such without regard to safety. Ugh people, i like dogs much better lol


Agreed, that's why I got into training I meet lots of nice dogs to balance all the jerks in the world.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I shaved tennis balls  I seriously got the clippers and shaved off all the fuzz. We also got 3 Kong balls so the shaved tennis balls are the crap balls we take to the beach that we don't really care if they get lost or stolen by another dog.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Sibe said:


> I shaved tennis balls  I seriously got the clippers and shaved off all the fuzz. We also got 3 Kong balls so the shaved tennis balls are the crap balls we take to the beach that we don't really care if they get lost or stolen by another dog.


Lol! Thats such a great idea, i dont think i ever wouldve thought of that in a million years


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

My dog also plucks and de-furs all things fuzzy, just like they would tear apart the fluff of prey in the wild. It is a throwback instinct that can turn into a habit.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Its not too big of a problem with Thunder really, she doesnt get the ball unsupervised anymore, and she tends to avoid it sometimes anyways, a few times when shes chewing on it has gotten too far back in her mouth and gotten stuck on her back teeth for a few seconds. She doesnt find this very fun, i think she needs a smaller one lol. But Kongs are a godsend to her, we bought her a puppy one when we got her and she didnt pay to much attention to it, but i found it under the stove one day and brought it out. Her rediscovered Kong was the best thing ever to her, so i bought her one to feed her out of (a suggestion of an awesome DF member)and another with the crunchy biscuits plus i have a wubba on the way lol. Next time i make a trip to petsmart Kong tennis balls are a definite possibility, or perhaps just some more rubber toys, she loves them and especially likes to rub them against your arms making them pull your hair to tell you she wants to play lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

My dog looooves to do that and every single ball in our house has like no fuzz. However, I NEVER use actual tennis balls but I buy dog tennis balls where the fuzz is completely soft and harmless. Our vet has said that actual tennis balls may contain some metals or something in the fuzz that causes teeth to get worn down very badly so I never use those.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Maisy loves to do this, too. I also use the doggie tennis balls and just let her have at it, since she never eats it... just likes to peel them.


----------



## ZOMGSquirrel! (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol! Silly pups!
I love to buy really odd looking or odd material toys and see how Thunder reacts to them, im anxiously awaiting the arrival of her first Wubba. I bet shes going to go crazy


----------

